# اريد اتعلم المسيحية



## aesa (25 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخوان اريد اتعلم المسيحية قلولي

 كيف الوضوء بالتفصيل 

 كيف الصلاة بالتفصيل 

مواعيد الصلاة

متا تروحو الكنيسة

اريد كتاب الانجيل اقرئه و الاحاديث اذا في احاديث

واحد مايعرف اشي عن الدين المسيحي ايش يساوي قلولي

:smi106:
​


----------



## aesa (25 سبتمبر 2010)

لاتنسوو قصة الدين المسيحي من أ الى ي​ 
:smi106:​


----------



## Rosetta (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*وضوء!!! لا يوجد في المسيحية وضوء يا اخي 
احاديث !! هههههههه برضه لا يوجد ​*


----------



## MATTEW (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا يوجد وضوء في المسيحيه فالله ينظر لقلبك لا يشمك 

بالنسبه للمسيحيه لتعرفها اقرأ انجيل متي 

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/

نصلي في كل حين 
*


----------



## صوت الرب (25 سبتمبر 2010)

المسيحية هي علاقة حية و مباشرة مع ألله
و عندما تصلي فمعناه أنك تتحدث مع ألله
فالله ليس بعيد عنا بل هو قريب جدا و يحبنا لأقصى درجة
ألله لا ينظر إلى الجسد بل إلى الروح
لا يهمه نظافة جسدك بل يهمه طهارة قلبك
لهذا لا يوجد عندنا في المسيحية الوضوء
أما الصلاة فأنت تستطيع أن تصلي في أي وقت
و في أي مكان فألله يحبك و يريد أن يسمعك اينما كنت
هناك صلاة علمنا أياها السيد المسيح 
و هي ما تسمى بالصلاة الربانية
تجدها في أنجيل متى الإصحاح السادس
على هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/6
.
تستطيع قرائة الأنجيل على هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Mark/1
.
أي مساعدة تحتاجها لا تتردد في السؤال عنها


----------



## aesa (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بقولكو مابعرف اشي بالمسيحية علموني شو اساوي بالحرف الواحد 
​


----------



## MATTEW (25 سبتمبر 2010)

aesa قال:


> بقولكو مابعرف اشي بالمسيحية علموني شو اساوي بالحرف الواحد
> ​



*يا عزيزي قلت لك افتح الكتاب المقدس و اقري انجيل متي و ستعرف ما هي المسيحيه و لو عندك اي اسئله اسئله هنا في قسم الاسئله و الاجوبه المسيحيه *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/
*


----------



## aesa (25 سبتمبر 2010)

كيف ابحث بالكتاب المقدس


----------



## Rosetta (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟​*


----------



## صوت الرب (25 سبتمبر 2010)

aesa قال:


> كيف ابحث بالكتاب المقدس


http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/search.php


----------



## aesa (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## aesa (25 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخوان انتو كيف بتصلوو قلولي بس بدي اعرف اصلي فقط
​


----------



## MATTEW (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*اقف في اي اتجاه و تكلم معاه عزيزي 

اسجد لو حبيت علشان تشكره علي كل شيء في المسيحيه بنسيميها مطانيه 
*


----------



## aesa (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mattew قال:


> *اقف في اي اتجاه و تكلم معاه عزيزي
> 
> اسجد لو حبيت علشان تشكره علي كل شيء في المسيحيه بنسيميها مطانيه
> *





فقط
فقط 
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

aesa

اخى 
هل تسمع عن شاول الطرسوسي 
لو ما تسمع عنه هذه نبذه بسيطه
إنَّ اختبار شاول الطرسوسي يمثِّل الخلاص الطبيعي لأي خاطئ في تدبير نعمة الله. فهو أوّل إنسان يخلص بدعوة من السماء، دعوة آتية من الرب المرتفع الممجَّد، وهو يصور بذلك كيف يخلص الخطاة، لأنَّ يسوع الناصري المرفوض سابقًا هو الآن في السماء، رئيسًا ومخلِّصًا ليُعطي التوبة وغفران الخطايا. 

شاول كان بيتحدى اتباع المسيح ويقتلهم ولكن حدثت معه معجزة من الرب يسوع
 عايز تتعلم المسيحيه اقراء الكتاب المقدس وانا متاكد ان ربنا هيلمس قلبك 
واكيد انت فاهمنى كويس
ربنا معاك وينور قلبك ​


----------



## MATTEW (25 سبتمبر 2010)

aesa قال:


> فقط
> فقط
> ​



*عزيزي هل بالصلاه الكلاميه و ليست القلبيه تمكنت من الوصول الي الله في علاقه معه 

ثانيا اعرف انك كمسيحي فأنت ابن و لست عبد 

ثالثا اذا كنت تريد ان تظبط مواعيد صلاتك يمكنك قرائه الأجبيه من هنا 

http://st-takla.org/Agpeya_.html
*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2368561#post2368561

ده موضوعك القديم


----------



## aesa (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ابانووب قال:


> aesa
> 
> اخى
> هل تسمع عن شاول الطرسوسي
> ...



انا قاعد الان بقرء الكتاب بس

انتا كيف بتصلي قولي ... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هاذا هوى سؤالي ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

aesa قال:


> انا قاعد الان بقرء الكتاب بس
> 
> انتا كيف بتصلي قولي ... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هاذا هوى سؤالي ؟؟؟؟؟؟



انت عايز تتعلم الصلاة  
هل امنت بالمسيح مخلصا  هل امنت بالرب يسوع صلب على الصليب من اجلك وقام فى اليوم الثالث
ممكن تجاوب !​


----------



## fredyyy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

aesa قال:


> يا اخوان انتو كيف بتصلوو قلولي بس بدي اعرف اصلي فقط​


 
*الصلاة هي *

*إطلاق كل مشاعرك وما يشغل بالك الى الله *

*إحكي له ... كما تحكي معنا دون خوف هو ُيسر أن يسمع صوتك *

*حتى لو الكلمات غير مرتبة وليست في الصياغة المطلوبة *

*الآب السماوي يستقبلها ككلمات الطفل في بداية كلامه فيفرح ويسر بها *

*لك في المسيح فرح وسلام وضمان ... تمتع وانعم واستريح فيه *

*وفي كل مرة ستنمو كلماته وحديثك مع الله *

*إنظر كيف نصلي من أجل التعابى *


*يارب *
*إلى من نذهب *
*في ضيقنا من يُفرحنا *
*من يفك كربنا من يفك الكدر غيرك *
*من يعرف أن يُعالج نفوسنا إلا صانعها وخالقها *
*إنك تقدِّر نفوسنا الضعيفة بل تتألم لآلامنا وتتضايق لضيقنا *
*من يربت على أكتافنا حين نضعف إلا أنت من يفتح لنا الأبواب باقتدار *
*حين ُتغلق كل الأبواب في وجوهنا حين لا نرى منفذ حين ُتحكم حلقاتها وتضيق *
*حين نشعر أننا خسرنا كل شئ ولا يوجد أب ولا أم ولا إخوة ولا أخوات *
*أنت فيك الكفاية أنت الكل ... لمن فقد الكل. يا من لك الأرض وملؤها *
*يا من تملك كنوذ الأرض والبحر ..... يا من عندك المجد والكرامة *
*يا من ُتخلص حين يكون عدوًا خلف**نا وجبالاً حولنا وبحراً أمامنا *
*تشق البحر فتوجدِ طريق أنت لست إله الأمس فقط لكنك *
*إله اليوم والغد وكل يوم. ُتغير نواميس الطبيعة بطلباتنا *
*يا من يخضع لك سمك البحر أنت لنا أنت في صفنا *
*أنت حصننـا أنت حامينـا أنت من ُتحيـط بنــا *
*عيناك الكريمتان ساهرتان من أجل راحتنا *
*هبنـا أن نـراك في الضيـق فلا نفشـل *
*عالج يأسنا واحمنا من الإستسلام *
*لقد إختبرناك ووجدت شديدًا *
*لمحـة من مجـدك تكفـي *
*لأختنا الغاليه تروث *
*هي بين يديك *
*آآآآمين *​



*يا من نجيت يونان من الموت ... نجي أختنا تروث *
*يا من نجيت بطرس من فشلة ... إحفظ من الفشل إختنا تروث *
*يا من أخرجت بولس وسيلا من السجن ... أطلق سراح نفس أختنا المُتضايقة *
*يا من عندك للمشاكل ألف حل ... منتظرينك تتمجد وتتعظم في أعين الكل فنفرح بشفائك*​


----------



## aesa (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ابانووب قال:


> انت عايز تتعلم الصلاة
> هل امنت بالمسيح مخلصا  هل امنت بالرب يسوع صلب على الصليب من اجلك وقام فى اليوم الثالث
> ممكن تجاوب !​




نعم امنت بالمسيح و يسوع


----------



## aesa (25 سبتمبر 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *الصلاة هي *
> 
> *إطلاق كل مشاعرك وما يشغل بالك الى الله *
> 
> ...





هل احفظ هاذا الكلام
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

aesa قال:


> نعم امنت بالمسيح و يسوع



ازاى امنت بالمسيح ويسوع
وايه الفرق بين المسيح ويسوع​


----------



## fredyyy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

aesa قال:


> هل احفظ هاذا الكلام​


 

*هذه الصلاة ليست للحفظ*

*لكنها مثال لك *

*كيف ُتكلم الله وُتخبره بكل ما بقلبك *

*إقرأ الكتاب المقدس وإشكر ربنا على كل وعوده*

*واطلب منه ما تريد ... فالصلاة في المسيحية ليست فريضة تؤدى *

*لكنها صِله بين الانسان والله *


----------



## aesa (25 سبتمبر 2010)

المسيح هوى عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام

اما

يسوع المسيح هوى  إبن الله
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

aesa قال:


> المسيح هوى عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام
> 
> اما
> 
> ...



طيب مانت فاهم اهو كل حاجه 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## aesa (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ابانووب قال:


> طيب مانت فاهم اهو كل حاجه
> ربنا يباركك​



يعني الصلاة بقدر اصليها كيف ما كان

سجود او دعاء الله من القلب فقط

ولا انتو هيك بتصلو


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

aesa قال:


> يعني الصلاة بقدر اصليها كيف ما كان
> 
> سجود او دعاء الله من القلب فقط
> 
> ولا انتو هيك بتصلو



مش بقولك فاهم كل حاجه
انت بركه كبيره ​


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

aesa قال:


> يعني الصلاة بقدر اصليها كيف ما كان
> 
> سجود او دعاء الله من القلب فقط
> 
> ولا انتو هيك بتصلو



زى بعضه لانى معنديش صلاحيه تعديل مشاركتى 
عملت مشاركه تانى
الصورة اللى انت حاططها اللى هى فيها الصليب اكيد صممتها حضرتك شكل حضرتك بتحب الفتوشوب
بس هى فيها غلطه بسيطه عارفها ولا اقولهالك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## aesa (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ابانووب قال:


> زى بعضه لانى معنديش صلاحيه تعديل مشاركتى
> عملت مشاركه تانى
> الصورة اللى انت حاططها اللى هى فيها الصليب اكيد صممتها حضرتك شكل حضرتك بتحب الفتوشوب
> بس هى فيها غلطه بسيطه عارفها ولا اقولهالك
> ربنا يباركك​




قولي شو الغلط


----------



## القسيس محمد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

aesa قال:


> قولي شو الغلط


حاول تتعرف على الثالوث وايه معنى الصليب

وانت هتعرف الغلطه
​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

يا حبيبي مفيش نظام للصلاه
مفيش كلام محفوظ يُقال
مفيش طريقة موحدة
الصلاه هي حديث بينك و بين الله
ادخل غرفتك
و اغلق بابك
و ارفع عينك نحو السماء
و تكلم مع الله ، و قل له ما في قلبك
وهو يسمعك ، و يستجيب طلبتك

سؤال بسيط ، كيف آمنت بيسوع المسيح و انت لا تعرف اي شئ اطلاقا عن المسيحية؟
ممكن تكتب اختتبارك في قسم الشهادات؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 سبتمبر 2010)

المسيحية هى دين عظيم جدا


----------



## Rosetta (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*الصلاة في المسيحية هي حوار و حديث مع الله 
صلاتنا المسيحية الفردية غير مشروطة بكلمات تستطيع ان تصلي و تطلب من الله اي شيء تريده فهو صديقك الذي سيسمعك للنهاية 

و تستطيع ان تصلي الصلاة الربية و التي اوصانا بها يسوع المسيح و هي كالتالي:

أبانا الذي في السموات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك. لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.أعطنا خبزنا كفافنا اليوم. وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا. ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير. لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد

و السلام الملائكي لسيدتنا مريم العذراء و هو :

السلام عليك يا مريم مريم
يا ممتلئة نعمة الرب معك
مباركة انتِ في النساء ومباركة ثمرة بطنك يسوع
يا مريم القديسة يا والدة الله
صلّي لاجلنا نحن الخطأة
الآن وفي ساعة موتنا

و تستطيع ان تمجد اسم الله و انت راسما لاشارة الصليب قائلا:

المجد للاب و الابن و الروح القدس كما كان في البدء و الان و كل أوان و الى دهر الداهرين أمين​*


----------



## aesa (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ابانووب قال:


> حاول تتعرف على الثالوث وايه معنى الصليب
> 
> وانت هتعرف الغلطه
> ​



الثالوث هو الاب و الابن يسوع و روح القدس

و الافضل انك اتقولي شو الغلط بالصورة مازلت اتعلم انا



jesus son 261 قال:


> يا حبيبي مفيش نظام للصلاه
> مفيش كلام محفوظ يُقال
> مفيش طريقة موحدة
> الصلاه هي حديث بينك و بين الله
> ...



انا اتعلم الدين المسيحي


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 سبتمبر 2010)

http://ch-joy.com/vb/cauuce-caasseaeee/14125-ssiyie-aeoee-aeycaeie-noa-caoaie-aecssncaa.html


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 سبتمبر 2010)

> الثالوث هو الاب و الابن يسوع و روح القدس



*الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس*


----------



## القسيس محمد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

aesa قال:


> الثالوث هو الاب و الابن يسوع و روح القدس
> 
> و الافضل انك اتقولي شو الغلط بالصورة مازلت اتعلم انا
> 
> ...



انت كم عمرك ؟
وسؤالى لم تجاوب عليه
هل تؤمن بالمسيح مخلصا وصلب عوضا عنا على الصليب ومات وقام فى اليوم الثالث
؟؟​


----------



## aesa (12 أكتوبر 2010)

ابو دميانه قال:


> انت كم عمرك ؟
> 
> وسؤالى لم تجاوب عليه
> هل تؤمن بالمسيح مخلصا وصلب عوضا عنا على الصليب ومات وقام فى اليوم الثالث
> ...


 
انت كم عمرك ؟؟
20 عمري

هل تؤمن بالمسيح مخلصا وصلب عوضا عنا على الصليب ومات وقام فى اليوم الثالث​
؟؟
بعد دراستي للدين المسيحي
 والنظر الى كل شيء 
انا مؤمن بالمسيح مخلصا وصلب عوضا عنا على الصليب ومات وقام فى اليوم الثالث​


----------



## صوت الرب (12 أكتوبر 2010)

aesa قال:


> انت كم عمرك ؟؟
> 
> 20 عمري​
> هل تؤمن بالمسيح مخلصا وصلب عوضا عنا على الصليب ومات وقام فى اليوم الثالث​
> ...


*إذن الآن ينقصك شيء واحد فقط*
*و هو إدخال المسيح لحياتك بقبولك لروحه القدوس*
*بأن يسكن في قلبك و بهذا ستصبح متحدا بالمسيح*
*و ستشعر بوجوده لأنه حي و يحبك و يريدك*

*أقترح عليك الصلاة التالية:*

*أيها الرب يسوع.. أعترف بأني إنسان خاطئ. أغفر خطاياي. إنني أفتح باب قلبي وأقبلك مخلصاً وسيداً لي.. تربع على عرش حياتي وإجعلني ذلك الإنسان الذي تريدني أن أكونه.. أشكرك لأنك سمعت صلاتي.. آمين.*


----------

